# Lake Livingston Largemouth Bass



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Met Kickapoo Duke at daylight this morning. We headed out for some LMB fishing. Had a beautiful sunrise with a chilly bite in the air. Fishing was slow but after a short time, I caught a decent 14" bass. Some time later, picked up a dink. We fished on for a little longer and I decided to change locations. We headed farther north and stopped in an area where an old creek channel ran pretty close to the shoreline. After some 10 to 15 minutes, Duke picked up a solid 2 pound bass. A little later, I caught another 2 pounder. Then maybe 10 minutes later; I caught a nice 3 pound bass, maybe 3 1/4. Never weighed her. All fish were very healthy and are still swimming as we did release them safely. Caught all the fish on a spinner bait and Texas Rigged soft plastics.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice LMB good report, the weather is great for fishing, I am putting a new water pump in my boat and hope to be out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

An early wake up this morning but well worth it. Good fishing, good company and good conversation. It was a "little chilly" starting out, temperature in the 40s and 50+ mph zipping across the lake. What would that make the wind chill? Just glad the temperarture wasn't in the 20s. Learned a lot and saw some parts of the lake I've never seen before. Thanks again, Roger.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> Nice LMB good report, the weather is great for fishing, I am putting a new water pump in my boat and hope to be out Monday or Tuesday.


Just put one in my Yamaha. Sure is running a lot better now.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WTG guys. Sounds like it was a nice day. Make sure an CPR all of those LMB 'cause I'm gonna catch 'em and eat 'em!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice LMB ... Roger! Now, that's an experienced guy that know how to make a 3.5 lb. er look like a giant! Nice release.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good fishing LE. But I hate to admit the only liquid I would of released those critters into would of been hot grease. I guess I've been away from fishing too long.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> WTG guys. Sounds like it was a nice day. Make sure an CPR all of those LMB 'cause I'm gonna catch 'em and eat 'em!


 sad3sm


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It really does not hurt to keep some LMB for eating. I do not because as a Guide as well as tournament fishing, the fish is one of the hardest in fresh water to go after (in my opinion). 99% of the folks that pay me to guide for them do so in order to learn a new lake or to learn more places on the lake. They really do not get upset if they only catch a couple.
I admire the beauty of all fish that I fish for and catch enough crappie, catfish, whites and stripers that we can Not possibly eat all of them anyway. Am not really fond of eating LMB. 
Y'all enjoy them and I'll just keep spending money chasing them as well as catching a few....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I love to Bass fish. Been chasing them for over 30 years. I can fish for them for days on end. Catch and release for me. I really don't think they are very tasty.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting lone Eagle. I bass fish but not as much as I like. I do release most bass but also enjoy eating them. I fished with a bass fisherman back home and he would only allow me to keep the 12-14 inch bass if I wanted to eat few. If the bass had eggs it must go back. I do the same now and only keep the 14 inch fish as this is the texas limit but prefer to eat the 12-14 inch smaller fish. I don't eat bass much since 90% go back in the water. I also fish the gold course ponds here in the woodlands where 100% go back due mainly to chem run off from the golf course.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

nice day you 2 had. I know where you caught them from the picture. That's a good area and close to our place on the lake. We love to lmb fishing on LL heck thats all I pretty much do when we go. I am gona try to spend a lot more time up there this winter especially Thanksgiving because I will be off for 10 days. Hope to see ya'll up there.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

This lake has a lot better quality bass in it now than it had years ago from my experiences. Unfortunately, their spawning territory is getting smaller and smaller due to the ever increasing amount of bulkheads going in. However, I feel that Mother Nature will provide for them. 

As I have said in the past, it doesn't hurt to take some home to eat. I do ask all of you to please release the 3 to 4 pound females that are full of eggs when you catch them. If you happen to catch a big fish...5 pounds or up and decide you want it mounted; please take a color photograph of the fish. Measure the length and girth of the fish. Then contact a taxidermist and have him do a "Replica" mount for you. I promise you that they look better, last longer and most people will never know it is not the actual fish.

The wife and I give away hundreds of pounds of fish every year. Most of these are fish that we catch with my customers who decide at the last minute that they do not want them.


----------

